# Wacky Rig fishing....



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I wanted to give this a try, mainly fish ponds, was wondering what the best tackle is to buy(Zoom, Yamamoto, Berkley etc) 5-6" how do you guys usually fish them? colors etc, just any general info or tips would be great. Thanks


----------



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

I have had great success using wacky rigs...especially in lakes. I will throw a yum dinger or similar bait near a rock or tree and just let it sink to the bottom. 80% of my bites come on the initial fall. If I don't get a bite on the fall, I will twitch it once and reel it back in. There are lots if great colors, but green pumpkin, watermelon, and junebug are my favorites.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

YoderR1911 said:


> I have had great success using wacky rigs...especially in lakes. I will throw a yum dinger or similar bait near a rock or tree and just let it sink to the bottom. 80% of my bites come on the initial fall. If I don't get a bite on the fall, I will twitch it once and reel it back in. There are lots if great colors, but green pumpkin, watermelon, and junebug are my favorites.


Thanks for the reply, trying to get a feel on how to get started.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Senkos, green pumpkin 5"-6" with a #1 or a 1/0 Gamakatsu octopus hook. Try it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

You can cast them to just about any structure. Boat docks, rocks, road beds, weed lines etc. I try to stay away from logs because of the exposed hook point can get hung up for me. I usually fish a senko Texas rigged but I have a 20oz Pepsi bottle that I put them in when both ends are shredded to save specifically for wacky rigging. Most of the time once you get a fish on a wacky rig the senko is toast. At least that's how it's been for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will say I like the yamamoto senko more then the others. They sink faster and cast better weightless. They do rip easier I use o rings to slow the wear and tear. Worth the extra money but I usually wait till on sale somewhere and load up.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Also I forgot to add I like throwing on braided line with true wacky hooks. I feel everything and with a side sweeping hookset rarely lose fish.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

predator86 said:


> Also I forgot to add I like throwing on braided line with true wacky hooks. I feel everything and with a side sweeping hookset rarely lose fish.


Thanks again guys for all the replies, lots of good info.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Zoom's Mag Finesse is a real killer wacky rigged. Best bait I have used wacky rigging. Best colors are green pumpkin or june bug. Half the cost of Senkos, and I have done better on them too. They have a softer feel, and have a "shimmy" as they fall that senkos lack.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> Zoom's Mag Finesse is a real killer wacky rigged. Best bait I have used wacky rigging. Best colors are green pumpkin or june bug. Half the cost of Senkos, and I have done better on them too. They have a softer feel, and have a "shimmy" as they fall that senkos lack.


Thanks again, does everybody just use traditional worm hooks?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use octopus style hooks like I use drop shot fishing. I also prefer the jackal flick shake worms in my opinion the best finesse worm ever made.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> I use octopus style hooks like I use drop shot fishing. I also prefer the jackal flick shake worms in my opinion the best finesse worm ever made.


Went out lastnight and did pretty well on a junebug colored yum dinger, got a lot more hookups because if they came up and hit it they couldn't help but get hook, few more snags but they seemed easy to work out, they casted easy, lasted longer it seemed, so far I like it a lot(especially the cost of the yum dingers) will have to experiment more. Thanks to all.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> I use octopus style hooks like I use drop shot fishing. I also prefer the jackal flick shake worms in my opinion the best finesse worm ever made.


Plus one on octopus hooks


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Jackall's flick shake is a must for smallmouth down here in the New River, and the Uwharrie. I will say they are an awesome bait. I prefer the Yamamoto cut tail worm myself, however. Both are notable smallie killers.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Thanks again, does everybody just use traditional worm hooks?


I like these.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have already bought some.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Have already bought some.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Have already bought some.


 I've been a Yamamoto guy for 8 years. Love the 5" Senko wacky style with a 1/0 Gamamaktsu offset worm hook on 10# Flourocarbo line.
The O-rings and O-ring kit is a true money saver. My go-to colors are Baby Bass, Black no flake and anyone of them with purple.
I catch most of my bass on wacky Senkos, both here and in Canada. Works well for smallies and largemouths. Haven't found anything better for bass since I started using them.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Senkos are great baits, and catch tons of bass, no doubt. But I have found that the Zoom ultravibe speedcraw and mag finesse will both out fish them, and on a consistent basis. Add to that the fact senkos are $7.49 a bag, compared to $3.79 for the two Zoom baits. My tournament partner and I fished a two day event at Randleman Lake, and won by a good bit throwing mag finesse worms wacky and weightless Texas rigged styles. Our two day weight was 48 pounds. Nearly all our fish came on the mag finesse, except for our biggest, an eight pounder caught on the speedcraw, Carolina rigged. Many guys were throwing senkos, but were just not getting bit like we were. This was not the only time I saw this occur. There was an FLW event on High Rock, and the winner won the thing throwing the mag finesse. Everyone has their favorite bait, and I am certainly not knocking senkos, they have a sterling reputation for sure. But I will put either one of the aforementioned Zoom baits against them anytime, anywhere.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

NCbassattack makes a great point about those Yammy Senkos...killer baits but pricey. I use Creme's "Same Thing" sticks. At $1.99 a pack...probably the most friendly priced stick worm on the market.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think what ever you have the most confidence in you will fish that lure the best. It comes down to patience and working a lure just right with your combination of rod, line, lure, hook type and area being fished. There are times when techniques not used everyday will out produce your favorite tactics but time and time again each one of us will catch fish on our confidence bait. I don't think you can say one is better than another. I know I did in a previous post but I think I miss spoke. I just have the most confidence in the jackall.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Well said. If one has confidence in a bait, that's what you're gonna throw, and catch your fish on.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I love wacky worming. Normally use these jigs: http://www.basspro.com/VMC-Wacky-Weedless-Jighead/product/1306010826444/ . For worm, I go away from the "norm" and love these: http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Cut-Tail-Worms/product/103944/ I normally like the Green Pumpkin Magic Pearl. Let it sink and twitch it back, lifting it off the ground a little big. Sometimes, I'll "swim twitch" it near the top or mid depth back to make it look like a dieing minnow.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the replies.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

On the O rings. I found some weedless hooks (wire weed guard) in 4/0. I place the O ring on the bait, then attach the weedless hook to the O ring. This allows me to fish heavier cover without hanging up. Also been catching them on Zoom's Magnum Trick Worm, a fat version that has great wacky worm action.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thought I would post a little update, been mainly using wacky rigged worms for the better part of a month, really fell for the Junebug colored Yum dinger 5", was using regular worm hooks and they worked well but I was getting snagged a lot, went to the smaller finesse hooks pictured above and cut that down a bit, caught a couple nice ones and lost a couple, most fish around a pound though, love how cheap they are and how long they last(a winning combo) Thanks to all that offered much needed advice.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I know I'm in the minority on this, but I wacky fish 5" Senkos (only) on a 3/0 EWG Gammy offset worm hook. I pitch or skip under docks, let it descend slowly to the tip of the weeds, snap it off one time, let it descend and then repeat.

Bass always hit it on the drop and it is surprisingly weedless. The wacky hooks I've tried just had too bad of a hook up rate but the EWG's are 100%.


----------

